# pkg-config pkgconf conflict while installing lua



## HTDG (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello, I am having a problem installing the lua interpreter from ports:


```
[root@littledevil /usr/ports/lang/lua]# make install clean
===>   lua-5.1.5_4 depends on executable: pkgconf - not found
===>    Verifying install for pkgconf in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf
===>  Installing for pkgconf-0.8.5

===>  pkgconf-0.8.5 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      pkg-config-0.25_1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/lua.
```

so when I run pkg_delete on pkg-config

```
[root@littledevil /usr/ports/lang/lua]# pkg_delete -f pkg-config
pkg_delete: no such package 'pkg-config' installed
```

but when I run pkg_info: 

```
[root@littledevil /usr/ports/lang/lua]# pkg_info | grep pkg-config
pkg-config-0.25_1   A utility to retrieve information about installed libraries
```

it appears to be installed.

I tried the fix here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=33607&highlight=pkg-config

used portmaster like in the UPDATING file:

```
[root@littledevil /home/jand]# portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-cconfig

===>>> The second argument to -o can be a port in /var/db/pkg,
       or a port directory from /usr/ports

       devel/pkg-cconfig does not seem to be installed,
       or listed as a dependency

===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
===>>> Try portmaster --help

Terminated
```

So what is going on here? What can be done to resolve this? I am a newb when it comes to BSD and ports so if I am forgetting something I am sorry.


----------



## AJ (Aug 2, 2012)

try

```
$ pkg_delete -f pkg-config\*
```


----------



## HTDG (Aug 2, 2012)

THANK YOU!!!! 

I feel a bit stupid, but yay it worked now!!!!


----------



## HTDG (Aug 2, 2012)

please marked solved now

could not find edit button.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2012)

Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20120726:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/pkg-config
  AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org

  devel/pkg-config has been replaced by devel/pkgconf

  # portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config
  or
  # portupgrade -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config
```


----------



## phoenix (Aug 2, 2012)

And read the man pages for the commands you run.  Especially pkg_delete(1), and pay attention to the *-x* and *-i* options.


----------



## chrcol (Aug 3, 2012)

why do these renames happen? seems to just serve to break the upgrade process.


----------



## kpa (Aug 3, 2012)

Nothing was renamed. devel/pkg-config was retired because the newer versions of it are no longer suitable for FreeBSD ports because the newer versions would depend on another port that in turn would depend back on pkg-config. devel/pkgconf is a completely freestanding replacement for it.

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports-announce/2012-July/000019.html


----------

